# Park tools galore. Open your own bike shop.



## kreika (Sep 11, 2017)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bop/d/full-home-tool-set/6299629216.html



 
Tool boxes,wheel truing stand,bike stand also. Not sure $1400 is a good deal but that Park stuff is pricey.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 11, 2017)

I wonder if any of the cone wrenches are standard?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 12, 2017)

*Full home tool set - $1400 (alamo square / nova)  *
condition: good 
make / manufacturer: Shop tools 
model name / number: Mixed 
Included are tools as shown in the photo, the truing stand, bike stand and two under counter tool drawers. Everything was used in my bike shop and is in good condition. Contact me for a list of all of the tools and their estimated value.


----------



## rrtbike (Sep 13, 2017)

I wish I was that organized!


----------



## kreika (Sep 13, 2017)

rrtbike said:


> I wish I was that organized!




Totally agree. Sloppy tool box for me. You know this guys OCD check the background outlines for each tool. Picture perfect. Lol


----------



## Boris (Sep 13, 2017)

kreika said:


> Totally agree. Sloppy tool box for me. You know this guys OCD check the background outlines for each tool. Picture perfect. Lol




Not even remotely OCD. Many of the tools are off their mark. And those scissors, totally backward!


----------



## kreika (Sep 13, 2017)

Boris said:


> Not even remotely OCD. Many of the tools are off their mark. And those scissors, totally backward!




Well he must have had a break down hence his selling off all his stuff.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 13, 2017)

That's a lot of tools, but the best (and among the most valuable) two tools are missing - the head/down/top tube straightener rig and the full fork jig/straightener. Those were shop tools from the days when you could pay a shop to measure and straighten or set rake on a fork, or straight a bent frame by hand. When liability insurance became a bigger deal in the industry, supposedly the shops were forced to drop the tools and the business of straightening and setting frames. A frame builder working individually might do it for you, if he's familiar with you and is confident in his work. Those two Park tools, no longer made, sell for a lot.

You can still buy the dropout measuring sticks and the frame/fork arm. But those other two tools - the head tube straightening rig and the fork jig were awesome.


----------



## vincev (Sep 13, 2017)

Boris said:


> Not even remotely OCD. Many of the tools are off their mark. And those scissors, totally backward!



Does any cardboard come with the tools??


----------

